# DNP and SARMS anyone experience?



## DePunisher (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello,

So i was wondering has anyone used SARMS while using DNP? How was your experience.
Im running 250 DNP for a week now upping to 500 since today. 
Been using SARMS to the tri-stack: andarine(s4)/cardarine(GW) and ostarine(mk-2866).

I must say normally when i would do cardio while on DNP i was done in 3 min sweating like hell and out of breath. Now i can do 20min and minimum sweat and not out of breath.
I really like the effect of the SARMS.

Anyone experienced this too?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2018)

I have no experience with neither and have no Interest in them. I'm an AAS guy. But I just wanted to say I'm hooked on the Punisher show!


----------



## DePunisher (Mar 20, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I have no experience with neither and have no Interest in them. I'm an AAS guy. But I just wanted to say I'm hooked on the Punisher show!


Well if you use tren then cardanine also helps with the shortness of breath. 
And yes that show is the best haha

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## DePunisher (Mar 20, 2018)

Really no one who tryed this? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ignasanti (Jul 16, 2018)

Where did you get the dnp?


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2018)

Ignasanti said:


> Where did you get the dnp?



first post


----------



## Elivo (Jul 16, 2018)

You won’t find many people here that use sarms.


----------



## Jin (Jul 16, 2018)

I would try anything to stop sweating the amount I do. Even sarms.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 16, 2018)

i sweat like a pig while on DNP. sucks! but im a gluten for punishment with it. never been into sarms but got a bunch of DNP so i might do some research and see what i can find and play around with it!


----------



## Jin (Jul 17, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> i sweat like a pig while on DNP. sucks! but im a gluten for punishment with it. never been into sarms but got a bunch of DNP so i might do some research and see what i can find and play around with it!



I sweat like a pig when it's above 65. Without DNP.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> I sweat like a pig when it's above 65. Without DNP.



same! it sucks. carry around extra shirts or just wear dark ones


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2018)

I might add some dnp to the tren train see what happens


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump said:


> I might add some dnp to the tren train see what happens



Done it. Twice. Would rather eat glass and I am no bitch about sides.


----------



## Trump (Jul 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Done it. Twice. Would rather eat glass and I am no bitch about sides.



I got zero sides on low test high tren, maybe the weird dreams and the occasional nights sleep that is not perfect(not trensomnia like some talk about just interrupted). The genius that talked me into that needs a medal


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2018)

Trump said:


> I got zero sides on low test high tren, maybe the weird dreams and the occasional nights sleep that is not perfect(not trensomnia like some talk about just interrupted). The genius that talked me into that needs a medal



I prefer knighthood to a medal. Please.


----------



## Trump (Jul 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> I prefer knighthood to a medal. Please.



Now i confused I thought it was POB who suggested it first, are you just trying to steal his thunder?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2018)

Tren and dnp both cause shortness of breath
Both make you sweat
Interrupted sleep from tren plus lethargy from dnp

It's a lousy combo.


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2018)

Trump said:


> Now i confused I thought it was POB who suggested it first, are you just trying to steal his thunder?



No, just to steal his knighthood.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 20, 2018)

how does you come up with DNP and a sarm combo.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 21, 2018)

Cardarine is a good idea but I would personally not run S4 and DNP together.  if I were you I would just run Test, Cardarine and DNP.


----------



## Trump (Jul 21, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Cardarine is a good idea but I would personally not run S4 and DNP together.  if I were you I would just run Test, Cardarine and DNP.


 
Just curious what help will cardarine be alongside dnp?


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 21, 2018)

Trump said:


> Just curious what help will cardarine be alongside dnp?



The main two reasons would be to help counteract the side effects of shortness of breath and lowered endurance you get from dnp.


----------



## Trump (Jul 21, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> The main two reasons would be to help counteract the side effects of shortness of breath and lowered endurance you get from dnp.



that would just prob make me think I am ok to take more


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 21, 2018)

You lost me at your SARMs advertisement and taking DNP just mad me giggle.


----------

